# Funeral eulogy poem for Siamese Cat d. 2009



## cyberdogg (Oct 1, 2010)

Sweet Kitty

rcat​

Once upon a time 
Kitty was born a blind, deaf, and helpless kitten 
She grew fast in a matter of weeks
She was adopted by the family In a loving home 
When she was a young and aware kitten 
Kitty loved to lap a glass of milk with her tongue 
On the kitchen counter 
Kitty loved to play games with humans 
And behave wild 
Mewing incessantly, running, jumping, and swatting 
As all human children do 

Kitty came to be affectionately called “Crazy Kat” 
By a boy in the family 
Because she likes to be naughty 
Scratching at things and 
Swiping with her clawed paw 
Kitty grew rapidly 
A year after adoption 
She carried the litter of six kittens in pregnancy 
And gave life to the litter 
Nurturing little blind, deaf, and helpless kittens 
With her loving and tender care 
Kitty came to be affectionately called “Mother Cat” 
By another boy in the family 
Kitty loved to hunt mice and shallow 
One day she killed the pair of parent shallow 
The family had to take care of orphan hatchlings 
For a short while 
Because she is a natural predator 
As nature intended

Kitty liked teasing the dog Abby 
They were friends 
When not antagonistic to each other 
Kitty loved jumping on the sofa coach or bed 
To curl up next to the person 
Purring in peace and with lovely affection 
Kitty loved being petted 
By human hands running through her silky fur 
A decade passed Kitty’s time had come 
The longer she lives in senior years 
The more she feels sad as a solitary mammal 
It came for her to be put down 
Death comes to her painlessly 
Because she had served her purpose 
As hunter and friend 
Go be with Abby who had passed on 
You brought joy to the family 
As an energetic, active cat 
Sadness when you have to depart 
As an old, decrepit cat 

Dear Kitty 
We bid you adieu 
With love 
Goodbye, Mother Cat.

(Kitty 1997 - April 22, 2009)


----------

